# Scarlett Solo vs 2i2



## VulgarDisplay (Apr 13, 2015)

I just recently purchased my first guitar after about a 10 year hiatus from playing.

I want to get into amp modeling using my desktop and was wondering if there are any major differences between the solo and the 2i2 if all I really want to do is just get my guitar hooked up to my PC? 

Being a cheap bas*#$d is leading me to steer towards the solo since I'm really only interested in using a guitar with the interface at this time while I'm learning to play. Is this some huge mistake I'm making by not going with the 2i2 or 2i4? 

I've tried to research the in's and out's of each unit, but I'm not really able to make much sense out of what some of the stuff means with my current level of knowledge. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I'm trying to keep it under $99 for an interface if there are better alternatives out there for less if I'm just using it to get a guitar into my PC. 

Thanks.


----------



## pow404 (Apr 13, 2015)

If you're after it solely for playing then the solo would be more then fine, if you'd be wanting to record 2 tracks at once (2 mics on a cab or something similar) then it'd be better off to get the 2i2 as it has the 2 mic inputs.


----------



## VulgarDisplay (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Are the balanced outputs for monitors a huge deal if I ever get good enough to start recording music? 

I figure that's at least a few years or more away with my current abilities so maybe I should just get to the solo to jam with and then see what's new and exciting when I'm ready to record.


----------



## ryanougrad (Apr 13, 2015)

Slightly above the $100 mark, but the steinberg UR22 is something you might want to consider. Lower latency, comes with Cubase 7 I believe.


----------



## pow404 (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah, you'll need them for monitors, but you can easily learn and get good on some good Headphones/computer speakers


----------



## Nlelith (Apr 15, 2015)

If you're going to plug directly in Hi-Z input, then buy Scarlett Solo or 2i4. 2i2 & UR22 should be avoided like a plague in this case.


----------



## VulgarDisplay (Apr 15, 2015)

Nlelith said:


> If you're going to plug directly in Hi-Z input, then buy Scarlett Solo or 2i4. 2i2 & UR22 should be avoided like a plague in this case.



This is good to know. Thank you.

I already have good headphones. Monitors wouldn't be used for quite some time. 

I have AKG Q701's, Fostex T50rp's, and Audio Technica M50's. Which one has a better headpone amp of the Solo and 2i4?


----------



## vividox (Apr 15, 2015)

Nlelith said:


> If you're going to plug directly in Hi-Z input, then buy Scarlett Solo or 2i4. 2i2 & UR22 should be avoided like a plague in this case.


Wow, didn't realize that at all. You just saved me from buying a 2i2 when I need a 2i4, thanks.


----------



## tedtan (Apr 15, 2015)

Nlelith is right, there is a known issue with the 2i2 DI input clipping with passive pickups. It may have been corrected at some point, but I would still suggest the 2i4 (and perhaps the solo - I don't have any knowledge of or experience with it).


----------



## niffnoff (Apr 15, 2015)

I just played a recital with the Solo. It's fine if you're not doing anything other than guitar and vocals. I use EMG 707's and had no real "clipping" problems.  Preamps are sweet.


----------



## Rook (Apr 15, 2015)

That issue was corrected, but that's not to say stock you guys buy hasn't been in a warehouse for however long.

2i2 is fine for most people, but if you want to be 100% sure (and this only if you intend to plug your electric guitar directly into it), solo or 2i4 is the way to go.


----------



## Nlelith (Apr 16, 2015)

VulgarDisplay said:


> Which one has a better headpone amp of the Solo and 2i4?


Don't know about that, sorry.


tedtan said:


> [...]I would still suggest the 2i4 (and perhaps the solo - I don't have any knowledge of or experience with it).


Judging by the specs listed on their website, Solo should be better for recording a single guitar at home, but I haven't seen any user-made tests on that. But with other Focusrite interfaces user tests usually have results pretty close to the specs listed by manufacturer, so I'd buy Solo.


----------

